# The Inland Sea Of Helcar in the Sil



## morello13 (Dec 5, 2002)

I was borwsing some maps and in betwwen the 1st and 3rd age the sea disappeared. I'm gonna find out what happened to it in the Silmarillion? If not deos somebody want to tell me where it went.


----------



## Din (Dec 5, 2002)

the Sil. gives you at the least a bacis idea of what happened. You might want to look into the Unfinished Tales or the Book of Lost Tales also.


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 6, 2002)

> It is told that even as Varda ended her labours, and they were long, when first Menelmacar strode up the sky and the blue fire of Helluin flickered in the mists above the borders of the world, in that hour the Children of the Earth awoke, the Firstborn of Ilúvatar. By the starlit mere of Cuiviénen, Water of Awakening, they rose from the sleep of Ilúvatar;..
> *In the changes of the world the shapes of lands and of seas have been broken and remade; rivers have not kept their courses, neither have mountains remained steadfast; and to Cuiviénen there is no returning.* But it is said among the Elves that it lay far off in the east of Middle-earth, and northward, and it was a bay in the Inland Sea of Helcar; and that sea stood where aforetime the roots of the mountain of Illuin had been before Melkor overthrew it



From The Silmarillion, Of the Coming of the Elves and the Captivity of Melkor.


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 18, 2002)

The Inland Sea of Helcar was actually destroyed after the War of Wrath. The lands were broken and the Sea was drained through the Bay of Belfalas, uncovering Mordor and all that spiffy stuff. And the Sea of Rhûn and Nurnen are the only remaining parts of the Inland Sea. And an interesting little side note for you: in Lost Tales, the Sea of Helcar was formed by the melting of the great pillar Helcar which Ormal stood upon. For the pillar was made by Melkor who said it was made out of impenitrable crystal, which it was not and made of ice.


----------

